
(Try to) get rich quick by making an app - antonis427
https://medium.com/@sebastian212000/get-rich-quick-by-making-an-app-d575f70b39a0
======
SQL2219
Saturation is a huge hurdle,I've been down the exact same path the author
describes and came up with the same conclusion.

With more than two million apps in the Play Store, you’d be lucky to have your
app downloaded a hundred times, much less a thousand times. Everybody is vying
for your attention but there’s only so much to go around.

